# Nvidia Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) jetzt exklusiv bei EVGA



## der8auer (1. September 2009)

EVGA hat gerade ein neues Classified 4x SLI vorgestellt mit dem 4 GTX285 im SLI betrien werden können. Mehr dazu findet ihr hier:

EVGA | Articles | EVGA Classified 4-Way SLI & GTX 285 Classified


----------



## Railroadfighter (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

Klingt ja echt interresant, die wollten aber sicher nur einen Ersatz finden sobald die Asus Mars ausverkauft ist.


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

Yipeeh...

Ich war schon traurig das ich keins mehr mit nf 200 bekomme....aber die Nachricht bringt mich darüber weg und ich weiß jetzt was mein neues Board wird 

@Roman
Schick mir bitte einen link sobald es irgendwo zu haben ist


----------



## der8auer (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

Kannst meins haben  Spätestens wenns draußen ist verkaufe ich mein 759 Limited Edition


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

^^Hmm...ich will aber dann auch das 4way 

Aber sag trotzdem Bescheid wenn du es verkaufst vllt nehme ich es ja doch.


----------



## der8auer (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

Ja ich warte nur auf die Verfügbarkeit und den Preis. Rechne aber mit 450-500€. Verkaufen werde ich es dann aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Tecqu (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

Wow, das Board ist ja mal voll 
Wenn ich mal zu viel Geld haben sollte, wäre es einen Gedanken wert.
Nein, im Ernst... Wer das in Vollbestückung in seinem Privat-PC werkeln hat, hat zu viel Geld!


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

Für das riesen Board muss man sich wohl erst einen Passenden Tower kaufen damit das reinpasst

Xl-Atx Format 34,3cm hoch und 26,16cm breit

Das im Video der Website vorgestellt Netzteil mit 620Watt kommt mir für 4Gtx285 mit 2Gb bisschen knapp vor

den Vogel abschiessen würde eine Version mit 2 Cpu´s da würden die Benschmark Rekorde dann reihenweise purzeln und ein Raid aus zwei Intel Server SSD´s 

Nun ja wenn da nicht der Preis währe...gg


----------



## Blaire (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

Man braucht dann aber auch 4x GTX285 Classified dazu, mit normalen GTX285 funktionierts nicht.


----------



## der8auer (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

Das ist richtig. Die GTX285 Classified besitzt einen speziellen Jumper umd 4x SLI zu ermöglichen.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

Oh man. 2x8PIN aufem Board und 3 6 Pin auf der Grafikkarte das sind dann bei Quad SLI 12 6 PIN Stecker ! 
Da kann man sich schon mal denken wie "wenig" Strom das Fressen wird.
Und ich kenne leider auch kein Netzteil mit so vielen Anschlüssen. 
Dazu kommen dann noch die kosten für das Board und die Karten was auch nochmal was über 2000 Euro sein werden. 

Wer sich sowas kauft hat wohl auf schön-deutsch gesagt den Arsch voll Geld.


----------



## XE85 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

und wie schauts da mit dem Treiber aus ... von nv gibts offitiell ja q-sli nur mit GX2 Karten

Abgesehn davon kommt das ganze - meiner Meinung nach ein bischen ungünstig - das Board ist sicher super - aber 4 285er würde ich jetzt nicht mehr kaufen sondern auf den GT300 warten - ausserdem kann man auch 4 HD5870 betreiben - und man kann davon ausgehn das die schneller sein werden als die 4 GTX 285

2.Edit .. das Board ist auch größer - nach unten hin - so wie das aussieht braucht man ein spezielles Case dafür - der Thermaltake Xaser VI zB

mfg


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

Dabei erinnere ich mich noch nur zu gut an das Jahr 2005; Quad-SLI aus vier GeForce 7800 GTX. Der totale Flop, jedes damals aktuelle SLI und CrossFire-System war schneller


----------



## KennyKiller (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

Wtf!!


----------



## mr_sleeve (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

7 pcie? warum hab ich sowas nicht dann könnt ich auch die **** soundkarte reinbauen 
wenn die dinger nicht immer so teuer wären.... aber irgendwie müsse die auch geld machen


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*



Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> ...Für das riesen Board muss man sich wohl erst einen Passenden Tower kaufen damit das reinpasst
> 
> Xl-Atx Format 34,3cm hoch und 26,16cm breit...




Nö ich nicht, das Format gibts schon und heißt E-ATX. 

Passt super in mein TT XaserVI.


----------



## XE85 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

nein - das Format dieses Boards heisst nicht E-ATX - folglich passt dieses Board nicht automatisch in Gehäuse die E-ATX Support haben

e-ATX Boards haben 12x13 Zoll - das EVGA 13.5x10.3

mfg


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

Hast ja recht.

Die Befestigungslocher sind leicht versetzt und ich würd vielleicht nen paar Probs mit der untersten Graka bekommen. Aber reinpassen würds, hab's gerade nachgemessen.


----------



## XE85 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

in den Xaser passt es - das ist klar - aber bei den Meisten Gehäusen die E-ATX unterstützen fehlen einfach die für dieses Board erforderlichen Slotblenden - bestes beispiel ist das TJ07 - erstens fehlen die Slotblenden und zweitens passt das Board aufgrund der Midplate nicht

mfg


----------



## frEnzy (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

Boah, was fürn Quatsch...


----------



## exa (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

ja, wäre schon cool gewesen, wenn die mal gleich die passenden gehäuse in einer kompatiblitätsliste hätten...


----------



## RavenlordX (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Boah, was fürn Quatsch...



Meine Meinung!!

Gibt schon genug Leute, mich eingeschlossen, die Probleme mit SLI haben oder hatten. Und die meisten unterstützen gerade mal SLI noch nicht ganz zu 90%. 

Spart euch lieber das Geld auf ne GT300 Single!!


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

Das wär doch mal was für die nächste EOS. Und dann 4*GTX285 (oder GT300 wenn schon draußen) @LN2. Damit kriegen wir dann HWLuxx


----------



## kuer (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*



der8auer schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Die GTX285 Classified besitzt einen speziellen Jumper umd 4x SLI zu ermöglichen.


 

Die Überschrift ist dann etwas unpassend. Es geht nur mit Speziellen NV Karten und mit einem Speziellen MB, aber nicht NV 0815 GTX Karten. Ergo kann NV kein 4X SLI, bis auf diese spezielle Aktion. Schade eigentlich


----------



## McZonk (1. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*

Ich änder die jetzt auch mal um:

*Nvidia Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) exklusiv bei EVGA
*
Tante Edithe: done, hoffe du bist mir nicht böse Roman 

Bin mal sehr gespannt ob Nvidia nachzieht, oder ob es eine überteuerte Spezialwurst für EVGA bleibt.


----------



## Burner87 (1. September 2009)

Jemand der sich Triple SLI leisten kann, kann sich auch Quad-SLI leisten.
Ich würde in dem Board lieber sieben GTX285 mit Single-Slot-Wakü sehen und dann F@H anschmeißen. -> Rechen-Monster


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2009)

Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Für das riesen Board muss man sich wohl erst einen Passenden Tower kaufen damit das reinpasst
> 
> Xl-Atx Format 34,3cm hoch und 26,16cm breit


 
Schon mal daran gedacht das die, die das kaufen es eh als offenen Aufbau nutzen und kein Case brauchen 

Mir ist doch vollkommen egal wie groß das ist da ich ein Ln2 Pot sowieso nicht ins Case einbauen kann.

Und ich glaube kaum das das Board von irgend jemanden zum zocken genutzt wird.Weil das wäre wirklich krank ich glaube das Board hat eine andere Zielgruppe.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. September 2009)

Schon echt Wahnsinn, was die Leute von EVGA so machen.

Inzwischen kann man die Graka und das MB schon Pre-ordern.

450 $ das Board und 380$ die GraKa^^

schon sehr verlockend, aber leider unbezahlbar....

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Ezio (1. September 2009)

Das Board hätte vor 5 Monaten kommen müssen. Jetzt wo DX11 vor der Tür steht, kauft keiner mehr 4x GTX285


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2009)

Ezio schrieb:


> Das Board hätte vor 5 Monaten kommen müssen. Jetzt wo DX11 vor der Tür steht, kauft keiner mehr 4x GTX285


 
Bist du sicher, dass das Board dann *keine* DX11-Karten unterstützt?


----------



## Equilibrium (1. September 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass das Board dann *keine* DX11-Karten unterstützt?


 

meiner Meinung nach muss das Board es auch nicht. Es liegt doch bloss an Grafikkarte, OS und Treiber.


----------



## kuer (1. September 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> meiner Meinung nach muss das Board es auch nicht. Es liegt doch bloss an Grafikkarte, OS und Treiber.


 

Richtig. Wenn der Hersteller DX11 Karten, dem system anpasst, geht das auch mit DX11 Karten. Muss halt nur diesem speziellen System angepasst werden. Ich würde mir wünschen, das es für alle NV Karten ginge. Dann würden die Preise nicht so gigantisch ausfallen.


----------



## STSLeon (1. September 2009)

Für Bencher das Traumboard, für jeden anderen nicht wirklich praktisch. Aber als X58 Board müßte es doch auch 4 faches Crossfire unterstützen oder?


----------



## Equilibrium (1. September 2009)

kuer schrieb:


> Richtig. Wenn der Hersteller DX11 Karten, dem system anpasst, geht das auch mit DX11 Karten. Muss halt nur diesem speziellen System angepasst werden. Ich würde mir wünschen, das es für alle NV Karten ginge. Dann würden die Preise nicht so gigantisch ausfallen.


 

Naja EVGA lässt sich aber bestimmt nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen und lässt sich das schön bezahlen.



			
				STSLeon schrieb:
			
		

> Für Bencher das Traumboard, für jeden anderen nicht wirklich praktisch. Aber als X58 Board müßte es doch auch 4 faches Crossfire unterstützen oder?


 
Ja es unterstütz auch Crossfire X


----------



## Chrissi (1. September 2009)

Das wären dann 1970$
Also 1385€ nur für Grakas und Bord
Dann noch son spezielles Netzteil mit 12x PCI 6 Pol und 2x Mainbordstecker klein und über 1000W
Das gibs bestimmt auch nur von EVGA für nochmal 350€

Aber wer genug Geld hat.
Ich warte auf erste Benchmarks


----------



## Equilibrium (1. September 2009)

Ich denke mir, dass sich EVGA da ganz dicke Exklusivrechte gekauft hat.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (1. September 2009)

Chrissi schrieb:


> Das wären dann 1970$
> Also 1385€ nur für Grakas und Bord
> Dann noch son spezielles Netzteil mit 12x PCI 6 Pol und 2x Mainbordstecker klein und über 1000W
> Das gibs bestimmt auch nur von EVGA für nochmal 350€
> ...



ich würds mal mit nem enermax liberty 1250 W versuchen die fehlenden anschlüsse kann man bei dem ding sicher noch per adapter machen
das wären dann 300 fürs netzteil^^


----------



## STSLeon (1. September 2009)

Hängt man sich halt 2 Netzteile ran und überbrückt eins. Da man sowieso einen Servergehäuse braucht ist a eh genug Platz.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (1. September 2009)

Das absolute Traumboard, aber der Preis...


----------



## Equilibrium (1. September 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Hängt man sich halt 2 Netzteile ran und überbrückt eins. Da man sowieso einen Servergehäuse braucht ist a eh genug Platz.


 

Ich denke nicht, dass sich einer das Board in ein Case hängt. Das ist für Extreme OC gedacht ergo gehört es auf einen Benchtable. Zumal das Board auch viel Länger ist und in kein Normales Case passt, schon allein der fehlenden Slots wegen.


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2009)

^^Wir werden es bestimmt nicht in ein Case einbauen........ein Pot bekommen wir da ja auch nicht rein.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (1. September 2009)

Was ist ein:
Zitat:
Ln2 Pot sowieso nicht ins Case einbauen kann.


Wieso müssen spezielle Grafikkarten eingebaut werden was ist die technische Grundlage dafür?


----------



## Der Dudelsack (1. September 2009)

LN² Pot=Flüssistickstoff(-194°C)-Behälter meist aus Kupfer, der auf die CPU geschnallt wird und mit LN² befüllt wird um die CPU zu kühlen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. September 2009)

Du kannst auf dem Board auch normale Graka's einbauen, aber dann tuts auch was günstigeres. Das besondere an dem Board ist, das man 4 einzelne GTX 285 (wenn auch nur die speziellen dafür geeigneten von EVGA) auf dem Board per SLI koppeln kann, und nicht wie beim normalen SLI von nVidia nur 3 Stück. 

Und da sich kaum jemand sowas als Alltags PC zulegen wird (schon wegen Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke nicht) ist es an Bencher gerichtet, die ihre Komponenten an die Grenzen treiben um Rekorde zu knacken. Und beim übertakten ist das größte Problem, dass man durch die Erhöhung der Spannung auch mehr Abwärme produziert und die CPU bzw. GPU's dann bei herkömlicher Lüftkühlung sehr schnell überhitzen. Also kühlt man mit etwäs kälterem als Luft bzw. Wasser, meistens Dice, LN2 oder flüssiger Helium.

@Topic: lässt sich bei den Karten die Spannung verändern, oder sind da auch so billige PWM's drauf wie auf allen 55nm NV Karten ohne Möglichkeit zur Spannungsveränderung?


----------



## Equilibrium (1. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> @Topic: lässt sich bei den Karten die Spannung verändern, oder sind da auch so billige PWM's drauf wie auf allen 55nm NV Karten ohne Möglichkeit zur Spannungsveränderung?


 

Ja da lässt sich die Spannung imho sogar on the fly ändern wie beim Board auch.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (1. September 2009)

spannung ändern ist gut ich habe irgendwann mal ne stinknormale 65nm 192 stream prozzis gtx260 gekauft und konnte partout nicht die spannung regeln ich bin ausgetickt -.-


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (2. September 2009)

Achso jetzt versteh ich was Ln2 ist.

Hat diese Spezielle Gtx285 2Gb nehm ich mal an denn Anschlüsse für eine Wasserkühlung.

Weiters müsste die doch noch irgendwelche technischen besonderheiten haben das nur bei ihr mit 4 Karten Sli möglich ist. Oder ist nur im Bios ein eintrag den der Treiber erkennt und 4Karten Sli freischaltet.

Oder gibts da doch irgendwelche technische besonderheiten mit der Signalverarbeitung?? 
Das würde mich interessieren.

Bisschen geübt im Profi segment hat Nvidia ja schon mit den Tesla Karten da sind ja auch 4 in einem Gehäuse/Rack welche dann auch noch zu mehreren Zusammengeschaltet werden können.

Aber der Input Lag der muss doch sehr hoch sein oder??
Wie steht mit Microruckeln 4 Karten wurden ja noch nie getestet?


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. September 2009)

ich glaube kaum, das irgendjemand sich bei diesen Karten gedanken übers Inputlag oder Mikroruckler macht, soweit ich weiß sind 3DMark Mikroruckler egal


4 Karten SLI wir hier so erreicht, dass sich jeweils 2 GTX 285 als eine GTX 295 zu erkennen geben (dafür muss man einen Jumper auf der Graka umsetzen) und Quad SLI mit 2*GTX 295 akzeptiert der Treiber klaglos

Wenn du dir mal die Bilder auf der EVGA Website ansiehst, wirst du erkennen, dass da gewöhnliche Luftkühler draufsitzen. Wie schon gesagt, die wird man eher mit LN2 als mit Luft/Wasser benchen.


----------



## Bucklew (2. September 2009)

Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Bisschen geübt im Profi segment hat Nvidia ja schon mit den Tesla Karten da sind ja auch 4 in einem Gehäuse/Rack welche dann auch noch zu mehreren Zusammengeschaltet werden können.


Die werden aber nicht per SLI zusammengeschaltet


----------



## belle (3. September 2009)

Hmmm, hat Nvidia doch was um CrossfireX nachzuahmen. 
Welcher Prozzi soll denn die 4 GTX 285 bedienen? Ansonsten wäre die Auslastung von den Vieren ja je bei 50%.


----------



## Two-Face (3. September 2009)

belle schrieb:


> Hmmm, hat Nvidia doch was um CrossfireX nachzuahmen.
> Welcher Prozzi soll denn die 4 GTX 285 bedienen? Ansonsten wäre die Auslastung von den Vieren ja je bei 50%.



Genau umgegekehrt: CrossFireX ist eine Nachahmung auf Quad-SLI, wenn man das mal so sagen kann. ATI hat gut 3 Jahre gerbaucht um eine ähnliche Technik zu entwickeln.


----------



## Brzeczek (3. September 2009)

Der input Lag muss ja ziemlich heftig sein..


----------



## Equilibrium (3. September 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Der input Lag muss ja ziemlich heftig sein..


 

Der Interessiert aber bei Benchmarks nicht. Das System ist rein auf Extreme OC ausgelegt. Damit zockst Du kein Game bzw. sperrst so ein Board samt Grakas in ein Case.


----------



## Brzeczek (3. September 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Der Interessiert aber bei Benchmarks nicht. Das System ist rein auf Extreme OC ausgelegt. Damit zockst Du kein Game bzw. sperrst so ein Board samt Grakas in ein Case.



klar das weiss ich doch, aber trotzdem würde mich es mal interessieren wie heftig der inpud lag wäre


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (4. September 2009)

Eine EVGA ist im Pcgh Test durch starkes Spulenfiepen aufgefallen im Test ist das die gleiche Karte wie auf der Webseite? Ähnlich sieht sie aus. Aus dem aktuellen Heft....


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (4. September 2009)

Fast alle Karten von nVidia KÖNNEN Spulenfiepen vorweisen...


----------



## belle (4. September 2009)

@Two-Face
Ich meinte 4 Einzelkarten. Aber bei Quad im allgemeinen hast du Recht.

@Brzeczek
Ich hab' 3 Karten und wenn das Crossfire Profil gut abgestimmt ist (im Notfall halt ein anderes nehmen) merke ich keinen spürbaren Inputlag.


----------



## Nike334 (4. September 2009)

Burner87 schrieb:


> Jemand der sich Triple SLI leisten kann, kann sich auch Quad-SLI leisten.
> Ich würde in dem Board lieber sieben GTX285 mit Single-Slot-Wakü sehen und dann F@H anschmeißen. -> Rechen-Monster



Wieso nicht gleich 7 x GTX295 im Single-PCB-Design mit Single-Slot-Wakü ? 
14 GPU's 

mfg


----------



## Robin13788 (5. September 2009)

ist doch qua(d)sch 

eindeutig zweidetig wa 

ne mal im ernst, würde mich schon mal reizen crysis so riechtig in die knie zu zwingen, so max settings 200fps sind schon ein traum ^^


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (5. September 2009)

Und dann vom Mikroruckeln AUGENKREBS bekommen.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. September 2009)

ach warten wir einfach auf die neue geforce reihe dann haben wir 200fps bei crysis :X xDDD


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (5. September 2009)

Hmmm. Schön wärs. :/


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. September 2009)

hey lass mir meine träume^^ xDD
ich glaub wenn ich zuviel geld hätte würde ich mir das evga classified board holen ^^


----------



## Brzeczek (5. September 2009)

belle schrieb:


> @Two-Face
> Ich meinte 4 Einzelkarten. Aber bei Quad im allgemeinen hast du Recht.
> 
> @Brzeczek
> Ich hab' 3 Karten und wenn das Crossfire Profil gut abgestimmt ist (im Notfall halt ein anderes nehmen) merke ich keinen spürbaren Inputlag.




Interessante aussage die ich dir irgendwie nicht so ganz glauben kann  
Aber ok , ich hätte das mal selber gerne ausprobiert und sich von Überzeugen lassen.



P.S: Trette hier in der Gruppe für SysProfiel bei damit der Link in deiner Signatur geht. Du musst mal bei Ankündigung hier im Forum vorbei schauen ;D  Möchte mir mal dein System genauer anschauen der Link geht nämlich nicht....


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. September 2009)

Robin13788 schrieb:


> ist doch qua(d)sch
> 
> eindeutig zweidetig wa
> 
> ne mal im ernst, würde mich schon mal reizen crysis so riechtig in die knie zu zwingen, so max settings 200fps sind schon ein traum ^^


nana.... 
wer braucht schon 200fps? Da setz ich dann noch einen drauf und mach noch hefitges Downsampling dazu, dann klappt das schon mit der Diaschow


----------



## S_Fischer (5. September 2009)

iNcurabLe_ schrieb:


> Und dann vom Mikroruckeln AUGENKREBS bekommen.



bei 200fps gibts keine mikrruckler mehr.


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2009)

belle schrieb:


> @Two-Face
> Ich meinte 4 Einzelkarten. Aber bei Quad im allgemeinen hast du Recht


 
Auch bei vier Einzelkarten: Das erste Gespann mit vier Grafikkarten bestand aus vier Nvidia GeForce 7800 GTX und war z.B. in einem Dell XPS Renegade verbaut.


----------



## einjojo (5. September 2009)

ab 25fps ists doch flüssig. oder gibts hier jemanden der einen unterschied zwischen 100 und 200 fps ausmachen kann? menschen können es jedenfalls nicht. außerdem wird ne menge unnötiger energie verballert (auf Spatzen mit kanonen schiessen)


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. September 2009)

einjojo schrieb:


> ab 25fps ists doch flüssig. oder gibts hier jemanden der einen unterschied zwischen 100 und 200 fps ausmachen kann? menschen können es jedenfalls nicht. außerdem wird ne menge unnötiger energie verballert (auf Spatzen mit kanonen schiessen)



naja ICH find es besser 1000fps zu haben als 25^^


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2009)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> naja ICH find es besser 1000fps zu haben als 25^^



Also ich denke, irgendwann kann das menschliche Auge nicht mehr unterscheiden, welches Spiel mit 1000 und welches mit 100 läuft.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich denke, irgendwann kann das menschliche Auge nicht mehr unterscheiden, welches Spiel mit 1000 und welches mit 100 läuft.



das stimmt schon, aber es sieht einfach cooler aus wenn fraps rechts oben 1000 anzeigt^^ x_x


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2009)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> das stimmt schon, aber es sieht einfach cooler aus wenn fraps rechts oben 1000 anzeigt^^ x_x



Ich denke, dass nie mehr als 999 angezeigt wird


----------



## -_Elvis_- (5. September 2009)

Ne es geht über 1000
Bei 25 FPS sieht man noch deutlich einen Unterschied zu 100FPS(zumindest ich)


----------



## Bucklew (5. September 2009)

Fraps kann auch vierstellig anzeigen.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Fraps kann auch vierstellig anzeigen.



ja bei den intro videos von crysis oder far cry z.B.^^


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2009)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Ne es geht über 1000
> Bei 25 FPS sieht man noch deutlich einen Unterschied zu 100FPS(zumindest ich)





Bucklew schrieb:


> Fraps kann auch vierstellig anzeigen.



Aber erreiche erst mal einen vierstelligen Fraps-Wert

Wobei, müsste ich mal ausprobieren

Ich denke es kommt schon auch auf das menschliche Auge an: zwischen 70fps und 100 erkenne ich z.B. fast bis keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber erreiche erst mal einen vierstelligen Fraps-Wert
> 
> Wobei, müsste ich mal ausprobieren
> 
> Ich denke es kommt schon auch auf das menschliche Auge an: zwischen 70fps und 100 erkenne ich z.B. fast bis keinen Unterschied.



wie gesagt mach far cry da isn vierstelliger kein problem ab gtx260...

crysis auf minimum benchen oder so^^ xd


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2009)

Hmmm, hab noch nie einen vierstelligen FPS-Wert erreicht. Ich weiß, mein Rechner ist auch schon ein wenig betagt, aber ich probiers mal mit Half-Life 2.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (5. September 2009)

In den Videos vor Crysis hab ich eigtl immer ziemlich viel FPS, mal da Probieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. September 2009)

> zwischen 70fps und 100 erkenne ich z.B. fast bis keinen Unterschied.


Weil dein TFT wohl nur 60 Hz hat


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2009)

Naja, mir es des wurscht, da ich eh' immer V-Sync drin hab und daher nie mehr als 60 fps zusammenbringen kann.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, mir es des wurscht, da ich eh' immer V-Sync drin hab und daher nie mehr als 60 fps zusammenbringen kann.



und oft erlauben die spiele auch nicht mehr als 60fps..


----------



## Brzeczek (5. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> nana....
> wer braucht schon 200fps? Da setz ich dann noch einen drauf und mach noch hefitges Downsampling dazu, dann klappt das schon mit der Diaschow




Einige merken es schon wenn z.b von 200 FPS auf 100 FPS auf ein schlag fällt.


----------



## Rheinlaender (5. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber erreiche erst mal einen vierstelligen Fraps-Wert




Mit älteren Spielen erreichst du das schnell. Hatte eben im 3D Mark 2003 häufiger über 3stellige Frameszahlen


----------



## CrashStyle (5. September 2009)

EVGA | Products

EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI - PART NUMBER: 170-BL-E762-A1 -  MSRP: $449.99 USD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2009)

Hmm. Ich wüsste mit dem Maiboard nicht viel anzufangen. Allein schon, weil das Ding einen Chipsatzlüfter hat. Lediglich das Design und die 9 S-ATA-Anschlüsse gefallen mir.


----------



## Bucklew (5. September 2009)

Hatte das Asus Supercomputerboard (also das Pendant zum Evga) noch Freitag in der Hand, das ist schon echt nen fetter Brocken. Würde nur eine Onboard-VGA fehlen....


----------



## Rheinlaender (5. September 2009)

Ich wüßte als Technikfan ne Menge mit dem Teil anzufangen, aber das ist natürlich wirklich was für Freaks und keine Leute mit Standardambitionen, das sollte doch schon bei der Preisklasse klar sein!


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Hatte das Asus Supercomputerboard (also das Pendant zum Evga) noch Freitag in der Hand, das ist schon echt nen fetter Brocken. Würde nur eine Onboard-VGA fehlen....



Ich denke bei sieben PCIe-Anschlüssen wäre eine Onboard-VGA auch recht sinnlos - solche Mainboards sind ja dazu gemacht, dass man eine Grafikkarte (eine? wohl mehrere!) drauf verbaut...


----------



## Bucklew (5. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich denke bei sieben PCIe-Anschlüssen wäre eine Onboard-VGA auch recht sinnlos - solche Mainboards sind ja dazu gemacht, dass man eine Grafikkarte (eine? wohl mehrere!) drauf verbaut...


Nein sowas:

NVIDIA Tesla C1060 1U Computing-Prozessor - Supercomputing mit zahlreichen Recheneinheiten für Workstations

Da hat man dann halt ohne OnboardGPU etwas probleme...


----------



## ATIFan22 (5. September 2009)

N ada haben die schwanzmarker wieder nen neues Spielzeug gefunden ,viel Spaß , ich kann daruf aber gut verzichten ^^


----------



## FortunaGamer (5. September 2009)

Das Board ist der Wahnsin. Ich fand das normale Classifield schon hammer aber das ist noch geiler. Vor einiger Zeit gab es das Classifield bei Amazon.com für umgerechnet 260€ das sind 100€ weniger als hier.


----------



## Nike334 (5. September 2009)

Also ich merke nen Sturz von 100 auf 70 fps sehr stark. Obwohl mein Monitor nur 60Hz hat. Geschultes Auge eben, bin an höhere Raten bei CoD4 gewöhnt. Wenn ich das bei einem freund zocke und der so 30-50 fps hat, dann kack ich richtig ab, obwohl das ja theoretisch gesehen für das menschliche Auge flüssig sein müsste^^ So kann ich einfach nicht mehr spielen^^

BTT:

Dieses Board ist unglaublich geil 

mfg


----------



## Chucky1978 (6. September 2009)

Das Board entspricht meinen Anforderungen was Style angeht, passen würde es auch, und würde zu meinem Frostschutz, PVC-Schläuchen, CPU-Kühler und Sleeve passen...haben will...


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (7. September 2009)

iNcurabLe_ schrieb:


> Fast alle Karten von nVidia KÖNNEN Spulenfiepen vorweisen...


 
Neuere Modelle die eine Digitale Spannungsversorgung haben und nicht die herkömmliche Analoge sollen nicht Fiepen!



Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Neuere Modelle die eine Digitale Spannungsversorgung haben und nicht die herkömmliche Analoge sollen nicht Fiepen!


 
Früher als ich einen Röhrenmonitor hatte erkannte man den unterschied zwischen 80hz und 120hz doch sehr deutlich nur leider lies die Auflösung und Bildschärfe auf dauer zu Wünschen übrig also entsorgt.....
Das mit den FPS ist doch auch nichts anderes.

Das die Spielfigur schneller reagiert wenn die Grafikkarte 100FPS ausgibt aber der Monitor nur 60hz darstellen kann und Vsync aus ist glaub ich aber schon. Gibts da net einen Artikel in der aktuellen PCGH was das sehr schön erläutert


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> meiner Meinung nach muss das Board es auch nicht. Es liegt doch bloss an Grafikkarte, OS und Treiber.


 
Schon klar - ich wollte damit ausdrücken, dass es hier (in erster Linie) um das *Board* geht und nicht um die GraKa(s)


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. September 2009)

Nike334 schrieb:


> Also ich merke nen Sturz von 100 auf 70 fps sehr stark. Obwohl mein Monitor nur 60Hz hat. Geschultes Auge eben, bin an höhere Raten bei CoD4 gewöhnt. Wenn ich das bei einem freund zocke und der so 30-50 fps hat, dann kack ich richtig ab, obwohl das ja theoretisch gesehen für das menschliche Auge flüssig sein müsste^^ So kann ich einfach nicht mehr spielen^^
> 
> BTT:
> 
> ...



Du merkst das, weil sich der Inputlag ändert. Probier mal einen Framelimiter und stell die Frames fest auf einen Wert ein, den deine Graka immer schaft (in deinem Fall sollte Vsync reichen) dann hast du konstant 60fps und dürftest nix mehr merken, weil es keine Framdrops und sich ändernde Inputlags mehr gibt.


----------



## Hollywood (7. September 2009)

*AW: Quad SLI (4 einzelne Karten!) Jetzt auch bei Nvidia*



der8auer schrieb:


> Ja ich warte nur auf die Verfügbarkeit und den Preis. Rechne aber mit 450-500€. Verkaufen werde ich es dann aber auf jeden Fall.



 Ich verkauf meins nie! vorher nagel ich mir das Brett an die Wand! Aber das Teil ist echt ne Versuchung.....


----------



## Naumo (7. September 2009)

sobald crysis flüssig lauft bei uns (GTX300 oder Radeon 5800) kommt crysis2 ^^


----------



## Rheinlaender (7. September 2009)

Naumo schrieb:


> sobald crysis flüssig lauft bei uns (GTX300 oder Radeon 5800) kommt crysis2 ^^




Also, ich kann mich nicht beschweren


----------



## sinthor4s (9. September 2009)

Das Teil is ja richtig krass oO .... aber nur technisch und benchmäßig gesehen. Ich wünsch allen zukünftigen besitzern optimalen Bench-Erfolg 
Allerdings ist es für den Privatgebrauch schlichtweg unbrauchbar!
Zu teuer, zu groß und einen Stromhunger den man mit Handelsüblichen Netzteilen schwer decken kann... somit FAIL xD


----------



## Tom3004 (10. September 2009)

Naja, ich finde es zwar irgendwie cool, aber auch total unnötig ! 
Es wäre nur für Foding@Hoem nützlich


----------



## Hollywood (10. September 2009)

Das Brett ist da um damit Rekorde aufzustellen und nicht um es in einen Spielerechner zu basteln! Das sollte doch jedem klar sein.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. September 2009)

Ja toll ! 
Was bringen Rekorde ?


----------



## Rheinlaender (10. September 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ja toll !
> Was bringen Rekorde ?



Gut, einige hier, kommen bei schnellen Autos, schnellen PC`s usw. nicht ins Schwärmen, ist ja auch ok, aber was sollen die Negativbeiträge?

Ich kann das nicht verstehen, die Negativen hier finden sicher einige anderen Sachen ganz toll, die u.a. mir wierrum völlig egal sind, so ist das nunmal!!!

Ein Thema doof reden ist intolerant!


----------



## Hollywood (10. September 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ja toll !
> Was bringen Rekorde ?



Hm, da es sich ja hier um ein "extremes" Forum handelt:
Ne ganze Menge Spass, würde ich sagen! Was sonst?


----------



## fpsJunkie (10. September 2009)

wetten der neue 3D Mark 06 Rekord wird mit so einem Board aufgestellt!!!
HABEN HABEN HABEN!!!!!!


----------



## der8auer (10. September 2009)

Mit diesem Board + 4 GTX285 wurden beim Bencher's Meetup in Michigan bereits der Weltrekord im 3DMarkVantage Multiple Cards aufgestellt. 

Inzwischen wurde dieser allerdings von Stummerwinter mit 2x ASUS Mars geschlagen.


----------



## Rheinlaender (11. September 2009)

Die Mars ist schon ne Top Karte, hätte auch gerne eine, obwohl 25000 3d Marks im Vantage nicht viel sind, da haben hier einige bereits mehr Punkte, selbst ohne Phys


----------



## Brzeczek (11. September 2009)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Das Brett ist da um damit Rekorde aufzustellen und nicht um es in einen Spielerechner zu basteln! Das sollte doch jedem klar sein.



Denn meisten ist das hier klar, trotzdem Spielen hier die Leute mit den Gedanken das Ding zum Zocken zu benutzen, das ist doch klar...


----------



## tm0975 (11. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Mit diesem Board + 4 GTX285 wurden beim Bencher's Meetup in Michigan bereits der Weltrekord im 3DMarkVantage Multiple Cards aufgestellt.
> 
> Inzwischen wurde dieser allerdings von Stummerwinter mit 2x ASUS Mars geschlagen.



In Kürze ist das sicherlich Geschichte. Die neue GraKa-generation wird das locker überbieten...
In 2 Wochen wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. September 2009)

Für was braucht man sowas?!
Aber anscheinend wissen manche Leute nichts mit ihrem Geld anzufangen


----------



## Rheinlaender (11. September 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Denn meisten ist das hier klar, trotzdem Spielen hier die Leute mit den Gedanken das Ding zum Zocken zu benutzen, das ist doch klar...




Klar, warum aber auch nicht?


----------



## True Monkey (11. September 2009)

Mit einen Formel 1 Wagen fährt man ja auch nicht zum einkaufen 

Der gehört nun mal auf einer Strecke genauso wie diese Board unter Dice/Ln2


----------



## KTMDoki (11. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mit einen Formel 1 Wagen fährt man ja auch nicht zum einkaufen
> 
> Der gehört nun mal auf einer Strecke genauso wie diese Board unter Dice/Ln2



so siehts aus!

Ich werds mir net kaufen, da ich noch nicht mit DICE/LN2 gespielt hab/die Möglichkeit gehabt hab...


----------



## Tom3004 (11. September 2009)

Rheinlaender schrieb:


> Gut, einige hier, kommen bei schnellen Autos, schnellen PC`s usw. nicht ins Schwärmen, ist ja auch ok, aber was sollen die Negativbeiträge?
> 
> Ich kann das nicht verstehen, die Negativen hier finden sicher einige anderen Sachen ganz toll, die u.a. mir wierrum völlig egal sind, so ist das nunmal!!!
> 
> Ein Thema doof reden ist intolerant!


Also soweit ich weiß hat einer schon 17 GTX 295 Karten am laufen für F@H ! 
Der macht 280.000ppd  ! 
Das ist nichts mehr mit neuen Rekord bei 4 Grafikkarten


----------



## Rheinlaender (11. September 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß hat einer schon 17 GTX 295 Karten am laufen für F@H !
> Der macht 280.000ppd  !
> Das ist nichts mehr mit neuen Rekord bei 4 Grafikkarten



Wo,wer,was?


----------



## Hollywood (11. September 2009)

Zitat:
                         Zitat von *Hollywood* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_Das Brett ist da um damit Rekorde aufzustellen und nicht um es in einen Spielerechner zu basteln! Das sollte doch jedem klar sein._





Brzeczek schrieb:


> Denn meisten ist das hier klar, trotzdem Spielen hier die Leute mit den Gedanken das Ding zum Zocken zu benutzen, das ist doch klar...



Also, mir ist das überhaupt nicht klar, dass jemand ernsthaft darüber nachdenkt, dieses (oder auch andere Boards, z.B. Rampage II Extreme usw) zum spielen zu nutzen. Das macht genauso wenig Sinn, wie mit einem Formel 1 Wagen im Freiburger Kreisverkehr unterwegs zu sein. Dieses Brett ist nicht einfach ein Board, welches man einbaut und fertig. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das Teil nicht so einfach zu nutzen ist wie ein olles Striker.

Mein Rat an alle, die nichts mit DICE oder LN2 am Hut haben: Finger weg, das bringt euch rein garnichts! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. September 2009)

Nun ja, wenn ich mir das Brett mit 4*GTX 285 holen würde, würde ich es auch sicher mal zum zocken benutzen, nur um mal so richtig geile Quali zu haben, natürlich nicht dauerhaft.


----------



## Tom3004 (11. September 2009)

Rheinlaender schrieb:


> Wo,wer,was?


Ja darüber hat PCGH berichtet und es waren 17 GTX 295 im EInsatz für F@H 
Und da ergab 280.000pdd


----------



## HollomaN (11. September 2009)

Rheinlaender schrieb:


> Wo,wer,was?


es ist das "Team _Atlas Folder". die haben sogar _23 nVidia GTX295 Karten am laufen. das ist schon mal der HAMMER.

will aber nicht wissen, wie hoch die stromrechung ist.


----------



## Two-Face (11. September 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ja darüber hat PCGH berichtet und es waren 17 GTX 295 im EInsatz für F@H
> Und da ergab 280.000pdd


 
Wahrscheinlich alle in separaten Rechnern


----------



## david430 (11. September 2009)

das gefällt mir, keine überflüssigen pci slots. nur noch pcix16, das leben wie es sein soll


----------



## Rheinlaender (12. September 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ja darüber hat PCGH berichtet und es waren 17 GTX 295 im EInsatz für F@H
> Und da ergab 280.000pdd



Hammer, da kann keine Privatperson mithalten


----------



## Tom3004 (12. September 2009)

Eben, also mit 4 Evga´s wird das wohl nichts mit einem neuen Rekord  
Deswegen meinte ich "Wofür den 4" ?


----------



## True Monkey (12. September 2009)

^^Ja ja und ein LKW hat auch mehr PS wie ein Formel 1 Wagen 

Euch ist schon klar das mehr wie 4 GPUs nicht in 3D Benchmarks laufen....

Sonst würden wir das schon lange machen ....entweder 4x4890/2x4870x2/2x 295 oder zwei Mars....das ist bis dato das max.....und dieses Board ermöglicht jetzt 4x285(aber nur Evgas)

Und aus diesem Grund kaufen wir es.......und bestimmt nicht zum zocken


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (12. September 2009)

Jetzt tut mal alle nicht so als ob ihr jetzt gleich los rennt und euch den Mist kauft!
Oder kann einer von euch Zaubern und mal eben 1000 Euro und mehr aus dem Hut ziehen,nur weil man mit was weiß ich wie hohen 3D Mark Ergebnissen Prahlen will?
Naja mir reich EINE GTX260^^


----------



## True Monkey (12. September 2009)

^^Haha....ich weiß zwar nicht wie alt du bist .....aber ich habe die 40 schon überschritten......und in dem Alter kann man zaubern


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (12. September 2009)

Jaah für mich wärst du schon ein alter Sack^^
Aber das ist meiner Meinung nach raus geschmissenes Geld,da wartet man lieber auf die neuen Grafikkarten,und MAXIMAL 2 GTX285,alles andere tut alles andere als lohnen!Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine?1000 Euro sind ne Menge Geld,auch wenn du gut verdienst.Davon kann man sich nützlichere...Dinge kaufen.


----------



## True Monkey (12. September 2009)

^^Jepp...schon klar wenn man zockt.....aber ich benche nur und dann will man immer das was die meiste Leistung bringt.....und dieses Board ist nunmal für so kranke Leute wie mich gemacht.......ach ja vier 5870 werden darauf auch funzen ....usw

das ist nunmal *die* neue Plattform für bencher.....und nichts anderes

Und mit Vernunft hat benchen nun mal gar nichts zu tun


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (12. September 2009)

Auch wieder war...Davon einmal abgesehen ist es ja dein Geld,mein Schaden ist es nichtWenigstens Stehst du dazu dass du Verrückt bist^^


----------



## Hollywood (12. September 2009)

Leute, hier geht es doch nicht über Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Hardware. Ob jemand solche Hardware "braucht" oder ob man nützlicheres mit dem Geld anfangen kann spielt auch keine Rolle. Wie soll jemand denn in diesem Thread noch nützliche Information bekommen, wenn viele einfach nur Antworten wie: "Das braucht keiner; rausgeworfenes Geld usw..." posten. Ich bin hier kein Mod, und will auch keiner sein. Aber ein bischen mehr Sachlichkeit wäre meiner Meinung echt nicht schlecht. Nichts für ungut. Und jetzt btt.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Rheinlaender (12. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar das mehr wie 4 GPUs nicht in 3D Benchmarks laufen....



Mir ist das schon klar, aber ich bin Hollywoods Meinung und das Thema ist hier zu thematisieren und nicht tot zu reden. Über den Sinn und Unsinn möchte ich auch nix mehr hören. Habe seit der Geforce 6 immer SLI-Systeme und hörte immer nur das gleiche von Leuten, die selber sowas nicht haben! 

Ich bin 33 und kann auch zaubern, aber ich zocke auch und deswegen ist es für mich auch wichtiger hier eine vernünftige Basis zu schaffen, nebst diesem stehe ich True Monkey u.a. in Sachen Verrücktheit sicher in nicht vielem nach


----------



## Brzeczek (12. September 2009)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Hollywood*
> 
> 
> ...




aha, das hört sich eher so an als ob du keine weiter Konkurrenz haben möchtest


----------

